
Ask HN: What news feed source you want? - github-cat
We have created a single page app(well actually a few pages) which pull tech news&#x2F;story feeds from various popular sources and integrated them into one page. So far, we have news from Hacker News, Reddit, Digg, DZone, Slashdot, The Register, Tech Crunch, BuzzFeed, Lobsters, CSDN and 36Kr.<p>We are wondering what other source you would want to see? Where else do you read tech stories? This would help us integrate them as well.<p>Our page location is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pxlet.com
======
PaulHoule
I don't want more. I want less. I could care less about what exact shape the
bump is on the iPhone X, or how React ruined your life, etc.

Highly relevant news could be a unique selling point, but all I ever hear from
people is how impossible it is.

